# Solved: An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\DR1 during a paging operati



## dale75

System Information:
Windows 7 Home Premium
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad Cpu Q8200 @2.33 GHz 2.4 GHz
Installed Memory (RAM): 8.00GB:
System Type: 64-bit Operating System
Dell StudioPC

I get the following error a large number of different times in the Administrative Event log. How do I track down what is causing the problem? The problem device is an external WD My Book 1 TB IEEE 1394 SBP2. I don't understand why there should be a paging operation on this device as it is used only as an external backup for the C: drive. It has been set up with no paging file.

NEW Info: I setup WD My Book drive to have a virtual paging file and guess what - The error messages stopped! Go figure!

If you need more information just point me in the right direction and I will post it.

Error Report follows:

Warning 12/5/2010 7:04:40 PM Disk 51 None
Log Name: System
Source: Disk
Date: 12/5/2010 7:04:40 PM
Event ID: 51
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: DaleDesktop-PC
Description:
An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\DR1 during a paging operation.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Disk" />
<EventID Qualifiers="32772">51</EventID>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-12-06T00:04:40.216575500Z" />
<EventRecordID>278649</EventRecordID>
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>DaleDesktop-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
\Device\Harddisk1\DR1
<Binary>030080000100000000000000330004802D0100009A0000C000000000000000000000000000000000136A0E0000000000FFFFFFFF01000000580000300000000000200A1242032040000010003C000000000000000000000068D3990880FAFFFF0000000000000000C0E59D0880FAFFFF4052DB0780FAFFFF9A0000C00000000028003A39145000080000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## dale75

The indicated solution of creating a virtual paging file for the WD MyBook drive did not correct the problem. The problem resides in the IEEE 1394 (firewire) driver. Do the following (quoted from http://social.answers.microsoft.com...e/thread/42085c5a-4f15-4dcd-8a76-9a7860b526c2) to correct the problem stated above:

"Update to my previous post. I updated my IEEE 1394 (Firewire) controller driver from "LSI 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller" (1934ohci.sys ver 6.1.7600.16385 stock driver from Windows 7 64-bit) to "1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller (Legacy)" (ochi1394.sys and 1394 bus.sys ver 6.1.7600.16385 also stock from Windows 7 64-bit).
This change seems to have resolved this issues described in my previous post in this thread. My external Firewire disk works normally now (no longer slow during large transfers) and the Warning ID=51 has not recurred (after two days).

To accomplish this driver change, here are instructions:
Control Panel > in control panel search box (upper right) type "device manager", run Device Manager (requires Admin authorization)
View > view by type, then expand IEEE 1394 Bus Controllers (by clicking the arrow)
Double click your 1394 OHCI Host controller (exact name may vary) to bring up "properties", and write down current driver name on Driver tab in case you want to go back later.
Driver tab > "Update Driver" > "Browse my computer for driver software" > "Let me pick from a list of drivers on my computer" > select "1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller (Legacy)" > Next
My guess is that the new 1934 ohci.sys driver has a bug triggered in some configurations. If any MVP wants to point me a the correct reporting form, I'd be glad to ask Microsoft to earn the money I spent on their new OS and fix the bug."


----------

